# Well this stinks



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry I'm a mess at Waffle House right now lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Taking a different horse isn't going to help fix your current horse, is it?

You should bring him to the show, tie him to the trailer or put him in a stall and let him *get over it*. Have you taken him off property much? It doesn't sound like it- and you can't expect your horse to be an angel the first time you take him away from his buddies.

Try to get him off property as much as possible, with other horses and on his own, even if you're not riding. It's a bummer to not be able to show when you want to, but once he's learned that throwing a hissy fit isn't going to get him what he wants / not being able to see his buddies isn't the end of the world it will be a much better showing experience for both of you.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh no I'm planning on keeping him there! He's staying at show grounds over night. Then tomorrow he can just stand there tied without buddies. No he hasn't been around much besides racing. I wasn't goin to show him unless he was amazing. But he's not so he can do the boring part lol. I didn't let him get away with his hissy fit. I lunged him a good 45 mins. Walk trot canter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

My arabs first show was crazy to. Just keep taking him to shows. Keep him mind on you, do lots of changing of gate when you lounge him. He will get over it, its a new thing. He just super excited. Its like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes I'm going to keep hauling him to shows and just walk him around and tie him where he can see things and just leave him there for a while. Hopefully he will get over his whole buddy sour thing at shows. Hopefully he will be better today. He spent the night at the show grounds. We rented a stall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Thid doesn't fix the problem but it might help at this show.

My first horse, Taffy, was a brat if I took him to a show with another horse, so I took him alone. He knew his buddy wasn't there, so he didn't look for or call to him. Worked like a charm.

I can't remember If he ever got any better, I think he did because later I took him with friends all the time.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Hmm I'll have to try that a couple of times. Sometimes that's hard though because my mom and friends like to go too. :/. So I'll find some barrel races and other types of shows to take him to. Anything with lots of horses and people will work right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Yes go anywhere. Is he buddy sour at home? Start going away from his buddys at the barn or go to the park with a friend and separate for a while, then back together, then sepatate again, and so on. Might help getting him used to the separation. Eventually most get better.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

No not really. He's pretty good at home and lessons. I guess he's just stressed out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

Are you stressed out? He could be reading into your energy.
They know when you're breathing is regular and calm, and they know when you're not breathing and that can scare them. 
Focus on being calm and cool. 
It may not solve it all, but it won't hurt.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

You can always try giving him some Perfect Prep to see if that will help take the edge off.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Is perfect prep like a calming supplement?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Equestrian, Equine Care, Horse Nutrition and Horse Supplements, Horse Health Care Products | Perfect Products


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Tie him, lunge him, bathe him and ride him in the warm up pen, for HOURS if need be. My first show on Skippy I think I rode for 2 hours before our first class and then for a couple more after. He settled very nicely and I think will be fine this year, but he was pretty wound up for the first time.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh we rode for a while. He just got so out of hand because he couldn't be next to the horse we brought with him that i had to get off and lunge him. I lunged him for at least 45 mins. I'm just going to have to keep working with him and taking him places by himself so he will see that he isn't going to die. :/

Show is over. Finally. Went on for over 12 hours. Proud to say that my Arab I took out of the pasture this morning after a month and a half without riding placed 2 3rds and a 4th. The only bad things he did were not back up straight once (swung his rear end out) and he broke out of a trot once because he was interested in a person on the side lol but it was only for maybe 3 seconds. Unfortunately it was also right beside the judge! . But he did very good! Not one crazy incident. And they say Arabians are crazy lol. I think the judge also wasn't a fan of Arabians. And she did not wanna be there. She was kind of rude and it was an apha approved show. I had the only Arab there. So next time we are showing at an Arabian based barn and see if its any different.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Hisangel only - lunging a horse for 45 min does nothing for the horse except make him more fit. If you get angry, leave him alone. This horse doesn't see you as offering him any security so he attaches to the other horse. It is natural for him to get upset when away from it. In the wild, horses warn each other should a predator be lurking. There is a way you can instill more confidence in him but it takes time and patience. He can learn that leaving the other horse has it's own rewards.


----------



## ItsNOWandFOREVER (Dec 29, 2012)

Before you go to shows, i think you should find an arena to practice in. Try keeping him against the wall at all gaites youd like to perform at a show. Once hes okay with that, bring other horses into the arena with you. See if hes okay and focused ONLY ON YOU! if hes focused on other horses, he will not do his best at a show. Teach him how to listen to you by correcting him when he looks at other things or doesnt have his ears pointed at you or forward. He should eventuLly get used to other horses. Also, trail riding with one other horse or alone could help !


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

I've ridden him in an arena by himself and one other horse and was great. But anymore horses and he's out of it :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

This issue huas nothing to do with him being a race horse or a barrel horse he is buddy sore i would do lots of riding off by himself and keep him in a seperate pen from the other horse for a while
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

